# Correct Hiawatha head set assembly



## BrianD32 (Nov 7, 2016)

Does anyone know where I could purchase the correct headset bearing assembly for a Hiawatha girls bike? (My applogies if this is a dumb question)


----------



## the tinker (Nov 8, 2016)

The name Hiawatha was a name used by the stores [I think Gambles dept. stores was one] that sold Hiawatha bikes.
Example: Sears Roebuck [ Elgin & j. C. Higgins]     Western Auto Stores  [Western Flyer]  Montgomery Wards [Hawthorne]
These bikes were manufactured  by different  makers for these companies. Sometimes changing year to year according to the ability of manufacturers to not only make the amount of bikes required but for the cheapest $ price$.
Your bike could be made by Shelby Co. , or maybe Cleveland welding.
I would bring one of your worn out bearing races or one of the bearing cups, if you have one to a local bike shop and see if they have something used or new that will fit.
Or post a photo of your bike in the " wanted' section of the Cabe, stating what you need.


----------

